# Vizsla Rescue Website!



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I used this website when I was looking for a Vizsla of my own, before a family friend gave me Cole.

If you are looking for a beautiful addition to your family or just wanna help an animal find a home check it out!!

http://vizsla.rescueme.org/Illinois They have all states in the United States and is updated quite a lot. They send me emails when a new dog gets registered. 

Just thought I would share! <3


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Interesting thing about one post... Says they're giving up due to resource guarding issues but a "pro" is that he's easily trained... Then why don't they train him not to guard resources?


----------



## Patter (Nov 4, 2012)

I've been searching rescue me.org with out any luck, but it's a great resource.
We lost our Vizsla of 10 years about a year and a half ago to cancer and our family has missed having a dog around, and the Vizsla is the breed for us. Our dog was a rescue and we have been on our areas list (Vermont/New England) and nothing has come up. I am new to this forum and after reading a few responses i felt the need to join and hopefully share some info too.
if anyone has any info on a young V it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Check with VictoriaW! She recently posted About a male V in her area (MA) .. I'll do a search to see if I can find it.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Here is the thread.. He's 5 - not sure if he is still looking for a home... 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,6024.msg45999.html#msg45999


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Patter - there are also groups that will transport rescue dogs to new owners so if you find one that's a haul maybe a group could help you out.


----------



## Patter (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for the help, and recommendations. I'm not sure if our family is ready to take on a 5 year old V as we are looking for a younger dog, as we just lost our hound daughter about 18 months ago, but I will follow up.
Thanks again, and please keep us posted if anything else comes up.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Patter said:


> Thanks for the help, and recommendations. I'm not sure if our family is ready to take on a 5 year old V as we are looking for a younger dog, as we just lost our hound daughter about 18 months ago, but I will follow up.
> Thanks again, and please keep us posted if anything else comes up.


The Central New England Vizsla Club has a couple 3 years and younger. http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?&shelterid=MA345&preview=1


----------



## Patter (Nov 4, 2012)

thank you so much for the help, I have contacted the rescue again, and will hopefully be giving Maggie a forever home.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I looked at Maggie. She seems like a sweetheart. Any updates? 

Also I looked at Cobi and it said his family didn't feel comfortable dealing with his seizures so they gave him up. I just wanted to say that our Dozer has seizures and they're really not as bad as they sound/seem. They were terrifying when it first happened and we didn't know what was going on. But now aside from a "cocktail" twice a day he has a very normal life and we even got him a little sister. I just wanted to let you know in case the seizures were turning you off from Cobi. I really wish I could help him but with two already I'm forbidden to even look. Ha ha. Too late. But if of course you feel uncomfortable I wouldn't want to "talk you into" a dog with these needs. If you have any questions about living with a V with seizures I'd be happy to help.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Here we go again... :-[

I figured I'd post here bc it was the most recent - in case any new users look up similar topic. 

http://southcoast.craigslist.org/pet/3402142095.html

I contacted the VCCNE Rescue and spoke with the seller myself over the phone. Looks like she wasnt working and has now transitioned to 10 hour long days. She has an 8 year old and is pregnant. She knows her dog Max is suffering from neglect. She brings him to day care about 3 times a week but doesn't have enough time to personally devote to him. 

She told me Her breeder was not helpful at all.  Other than forum members, almost every vizsla puppy I've met since i've had Otto has come from this breeder (4 out of 5). 

Anyhow, if anyone is looking for a young pup (7 months old) he is available - she told me she intends on neutering him soon, but for now he is intact. 

She is not interested in surrendering him to the rescue. In her opinion, that wouldn't be in his best interest. I disagree - but if anyone is looking, maybe something good could come of this..


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

This literally rips my heart right out of my chest.
I wish we could take him but we just can't.
Ottosmama, if you don't get anywhere with VCCNE let me know.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I feel the same flynnandlunasmom  very sad situation for this little guy. The head of the rescue wrote back. Unfortunately, the owner doesn't want to surrender Max.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

ottosmama, the owner isn't even interested in having a vizsla specific rescue help with this?


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh my gosh, all of these posts about unwanted V's are making me crazy! Especially since we really would like a second one at some point but now is probably not best (Denali is only 6 months old and I will be starting a new job soon). Ugh, what to do!! I want to help this poor puppy.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

So tempting to get Max since we are looking for a second puppy.... I have heard that getting puppies too close in age can be problematic and both Miles and Max are intact. But it would be nice to skip the potty training phase and have a buddy for Miles.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I feel the same way. If only I was ready! I only post these things IN CASE someone is actively looking for another dog.. You just never know... 

K8 - yes, I explained to her that it is not a shelter And the rescue will find a suitable home and in the mean time, a foster. She said they're not at that point yet... She said she's not in a rush to get rid of him and she's waiting for the right family to come along.. But she still wants money for him..?


----------



## Patter (Nov 4, 2012)

To follow up, i will be going to meet Maggie on the 23rd and with any luck bringing her home to our home forever!! We're so excited, to say the least, and a huge thanks to the forum again.

Someone has to explain what the rescue is about in great detail, and if this person cares for her dog, this is the way to go. I'm going through the process for the second time and the rescue cares not only about the breed but each dog on an individual basis..... keep trying


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Congrats Patter. Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Ottosmama, though she has admitted to neglecting him she won't surrender him to Vizlsa Rescue because she wants $ for him? Sounds like this person does NOT have the dog's best interest at heart


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree. Although after talking to her she does seem to really care about where he ends up. I think she feels she needs some compensation for all the bills and initial expenses. Although I completely disagree with this and feel she should call it a loss and feel fortunate that her puppy would find a good, suitable home through a rescue since she can't provide that... 

I think I will email her. Talking over the phone is not easy with interruptions and initial reactions. If I write it all out, it might soak in.


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

OttosMama,
I think it is great that you care enough to get involved & try & help out. It is very sad, for all involved.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks like the owner found a family that was on a waiting list for a vizsla! That's all I know. Lets hope little Max has found a home that will give him lots of love and attention!


----------

